# Dreams..... What does it mean?



## Nemo (Jan 30, 2010)

so lately i've been dreaming a lot about grizzly bears. Sometimes I'm at a house in the woods and I'm with my family, but nobody is paying attention to the giant grizzly bears closing in around us outside, and its a struggle to get everyone inside before the bears realize we're there and attack. Sometimes I'm hiking around the hills in my snowshoes having a pleasant time until i hear piercing screams from other hikers and realize they've just been attacked by a Grizzly. Sometimes it comes after me next and i have to decide whether to run, climb, or hide. The weirdest part is that these dreams usually take place in the dead of winter, and everybody knows that the bears of northwest America are all hibernating in the dead of winter. Sometimes when I'm being attacked by a bear in my dream, I try to yell at them and get their attention to tell them that they're supposed to be in hibernation. As if they could understand me even if i could get their attention. As if they would simply thank me and stalk on back to a cave to fall asleep.. its just so strange.. Every single time i wake up clawing for air and sweating like I've been running all night. I wasn't sure what all this meant, so i looked up "dreams about grizzly bears" on google, and this is what it gave me: 

"Grizzly bears are most often associated with wilderness areas such those found in the northwestern parts of North America. They are maybe the most 'quintessential' bears - the b...ear stereotype that comes to mind when one thinks of "lions and tigers and bears." In waking life, grizzlies are ferocious and unfettered. The females of the species fierce mothers when it comes to protecting their cubs. 

If you are dreaming of grizzly bears, think of these attributes or your own personal associations when deciphering your dream. Do you feel that something needs protecting or is there something you are protecting? Do you feel you are in any sort of danger from some powerful force?"



I'm curious what everyone else thinks about this dream. Am I trying to protect something? Am i trying to uncover what another person is trying to protect? Or am I just manifesting one fearful object to identify my fear of something in my life? There are so many possible meanings, one guy even suggested that the indian spirit gods were trying to connect with me and that i needed to communicate with them. lol idk what to think anymore. Again, this is a recurring dream in different situations but always angry, huge, brown long haired, scary grizzly bears.... What do you think?


----------



## David Moody (Jan 9, 2013)

Nemo, oddly enough I have had the same dream multiple of times - including last night of a giant grizzly coming after me and my friends in the city. I remembered every chance we wanted to run we couldn't because it would chase us down to kill us if we did (it followed us). Previously, I had another grizzly bear dream in a forest attending a hidden church built there (I am a Christian). Suddenly, as people were walking to church, grizzlies came out attacking everyone. I remembered one walked up behind me, bit me in the back and held me down and then I woke up. After I woke up, I had a bad feeling feeling about the bears and what they represented (it felt like a nightmare as when demonic spirits attack people while sleeping).

Now as I come from a long line of spiritual people (African, Native Americans, etc.), I do know I am cautious nor do I desire to talk to these "spirits" because they are usually wicked/demonic. Although there is a Spirit-filled Christian (meaning Holy Spirit filled) at my church who God reveals interpretation of dreams to often, I am going to tell her this and will relay to you the information she shares. Blessings!


----------

